# TiVo software



## wheatman82 (Jun 17, 2011)

I believe it would be beneficial to offer the TiVo software, apart from the hardware boxes, to be installed on personal computers. Hardware costs increase the price of the TiVo boxes, but for users that already have capable hardware it would be nice to be able to install the software only.

The "App Store" for Apple products and the "Market" for Android/Google products are the new way for technology. TiVo software should have the ability to develop "apps" or customizations that would benefit people with the ability to create them and then share them. Many of the features requested by users could be developed outside of the TiVo team.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Tivo already tried the software on a computer thing, unsuccessfully a few years back.

Tivo already has apps and you can create your own (they need to be run from a remote server...). Tivo's app structure predates Apple and Google's app stores by many years. Very few have decided to create these apps (they would all be free), so it is questionable whether the issue is the free nature or the lack of market...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

socrplyr said:


> Tivo already tried the software on a computer thing, unsuccessfully a few years back.


They outsourced it to Ahead who used to maked good burning software but even that sucked later on.

I actually agree with the OP.

I have said they should offer a TiVo Desktop that uses the Premiere HD UI, add in additional features from the iPad app, and offer support for the CableCARD tuners. Once streaming is implemented on the Premiere you could even stream recordings from the PC to the TiVo.

This way you could create a TiVo server with as many tuners as you want and use it to feed the Premieres for a true whole home experience.


----------

